# Seven modifications to Nordschleife approved



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

... to continue Capricorn's operating licence until 2019 and will remove the currently imposed speed limits.



> The International Motorsport World Federation FIA has cleared the way for the renewal of the Nürburgring Nordschleife track licence, which now expires according to schedule, for another three years. After examination by the of the licence application submitted by capricorn Nürburgring GmbH by the FIA Safety Commission, a set of safety measures comprising seven points will be implemented until the beginning of the season 2016.
> 
> Carsten Schumacher, capricorn Nürburgring GmbH (CNG) Manager: "After having received the agreement of the FIA, we will now proceed to implement seven safety provisions in the next step. We are completely on schedule with the preparations. If weather conditions permit, we will start with the work at the Nordschleife mid-November and hope to have completed the work until beginning of March."
> 
> ...


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

The speed limits may have gone but GT3 cars will have power reduced by 10% for 2016.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

cant wait to get back there...!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ditto. Only managed one trip this year, so hoping for three next year to make up the shortfall.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Interesting stuff Mole, thanks for sharing. 

How is the jungle?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Rich_A said:


> How is the jungle?


I made her shave.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Have you seen the circuit days trackday there April 8th, just £399! Also the a trackday at
Spa the following day


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, mate. CD run good days on the Ring. April is a bit early to commit to a trackday at Ring. I'd take a chance on TF but, I've been a couple times when it's snowed in March/April. Doing Spa in May.

Opening Karfreitag is w/e March 25th this year. That'll be chaos.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

moleman said:


> Opening Karfreitag is w/e March 25th this year. That'll be chaos.


Even more-so, now that they are doing this... 



















opcorn:


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

Good to see that they changed the entrance.
Total PITA when there was a lot of traffic.

But they now need to offer more space behind the ticket shop as most people drive straight there rather then park outside.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

There is talk of only those with lap tickets being allowed near the car park. All others will be directed across the road where the ticket booth may be moved to.
Whether this new set-up will work remains to be seen. As above, Easter Karfreitag will reveal all.


----------



## Traumtänzer (Dec 18, 2011)

Moving the shop may make all a lot better.
On Carfriday there is chaos everywhere, the days after will be interesting.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Is that Green Lorry sub 10 minute?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The entrance shouldn't be anywhere near the car park IMHO.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Traumtänzer said:


> On Carfriday there is chaos everywhere, the days after will be interesting.


Yes, it is, but this could make it worse as folks fight over spaces when leaving the circuit as opposed to before joining. It's not 'hot car' friendly for sure.

Instead of trying all these minor measures and fixes, they should bite the bullet, have a think and design it properly. Whatever happened to German efficiency?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

About time they looked to do something !! Been Chaos for years !


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Still won't stop the queues up the hill.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Agreed, don't know why they don't invest on a long relief road, alongside the main straight to queue to get in.


----------

